# Christmas pies



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

made a couple pies from the pears and pecans we were given. pear crust came apart, the pecan is a caramel/bourbon and smells great.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Some of the best desserts that i have had fell apart. My aunt made me a cocoanut cake one year for my birthday and she didn't want to give it to me because it fell in the center. I asked for it anyway and it was one of the best ever. Hope your pies are that way.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

They look incredible! Yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Some of the best desserts that i have had fell apart. My aunt made me a cocoanut cake one year for my birthday and she didn't want to give it to me because it fell in the center. I asked for it anyway and it was one of the best ever. Hope your pies are that way.


the pear pie is great. i think i forgot to vent the crust. i'm not much of a baker. much more comfortable around the grill or pit.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Smooth Move, it looks like you did a good job even though you don't bake much. I don't think that I have ever had a pear pie. I always liked my grandmother's pear preserves so I would probably like that kind of pie. I planted a couple of pear trees several years ago. One seems to be growing but the bad weather we had last year got one of them. Maybe if the tree bears fruit I will try some different recipes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They both look good to me !


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

got into the pecan pie Christmas Eve and it was great. had 40 pcs of caramel in it and a jigger of bourbon. couldn't taste the booze, but the caramel was prominent. will cut it down to about 30 pcs next time and maybe a jigger and half of Jack(i like Jack). still have a few pears left, might try a few small fried pies or pocket pies in biscuit dough.


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

When doing a top crust, to keep it nice and flaky you want your fat (butter or shortening/or a blend) to be left at almost pecan sized pieces and you want the fat to stay COLD. Cut your ice cold fat in and after your dough comes together with some ice water, pat it into a disk and chill it again so it's ice cold when you roll it out. Venting will definitely help, too. For the bottom crust on a wetter pie, you can cut your fat in more to a cornmeal consistency and then before you fill it, brush it with melted jelly. I've used melted apple jelly, forms a bit of a barrier to the moisture in the filling and doesn't impart too much flavor to alter the pie. These look super tasty! I love a good pecan pie! I like to do a bourbon spiced whipped cream for mine  That way, the booze doesn't cook out and you get that flavor AND you can really pile on the whipped cream haha!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Pastry work*

My first job as a kid was in a French bakery in Fall River, MA. The baker used to have us put the pie crust in the oven empty. When it came out after just a short time we would load the filling, putting the top crust on if necessary and then put it in the brick oven and bake it. This way the crust was cooked on the bottom and not soggy as I've had in many pies since then. We did French meat pies this way as well as fruit pies. Bon Apetite


----------

